# New snapper in the shed



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I saw this poor guy on Craigslist and I just couldn't pass it up. Fifty bucks and it wasn't running, it turned out to be in as good a condition as the photos showed. Found that the carb was disconnected from the intake. Little cleaning, drop of thread locker and varoom !! He also said the flood lights had stopped working recently. Turned out the wire was hanging at the bottom of the cab. Likely knocked off by reaching under the fuel tank to tun the fuel off and on. Plugged it back in and voila, headlights.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Real nice score! That blower asking price around here this season would have been $400. 
Of course nobody sold many this year. We have had 0" of snow.... Well maybe 1 1/2" total in two different events. Makes me happy.&#55357;&#56833;☺


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

824 snapper ??


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow what a find for $50.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice find! The cab is a nice touch, too.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's a Mod. 10301, 10 hp 30" Now I have a 12 volt and 120 volt model of 30" snapper. It was just way to cheap to pass up. 
First machine with a cab for me. Feels a little claustrophobic so far. Hope to get some snow to try it out and see how nice it is to see the snow hitting the cab instead of feeling it hit my face !! The cab does have two braces that need some welding but that can wait for warmer weather.


----------



## malone (Feb 23, 2013)

nice blower wish i could find one like that


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Good deals are out there it's just a matter of keeping an eye out for them. This has been my only purchase this year. It's been a little slow as there really hasn't been much snow so people aren't breaking them or driven to buy something new to replace a well worn older one. I still think the best deal I found was a free 32" Ariens with a ventilated Tecumseh on it (connecting rod through engine case behind starter !!). The machine itself was in pretty decent condition and it's now in parts awaiting warmer weather for a restoration and repower. Would like to go 6 or 10 hp diesel if I could find a used one cheap or something like Geno's twin cylinder. I just love the looks of that machine.

Just wish I had the $$ to spare to go that crazy.
Geno's 20 hp Honda powered Ariens.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

the cab alone is close to being worth the $50 !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I got a kick out of it having "windows" for the headlights. I just wish it was warmer out so I could do some cleaning. Depending on how well the headlights work might be a good candidate for a LED conversion. I already have a couple extra floods and the pieces to assemble the AC/DC converter.
I know one guy wanted a cab so bad I think he paid over a hundred dollars just for the shipping on top of what he paid the seller. We were trying to find someone willing to do the delivery for him as the seller wasn't willing to ship it to him. I think he ended up going with "Uship" ?? If I had know he was going to pay that kind of cash I might have reconsidered. :banghead:


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm thinking that's a better deal that the Big Ariens with a Picture window on the side of it!!!! Nice Find, Jay


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice find, those Snappers are great. Their my favorite machines, they perform very well. I use mine commercially and you can't beat em. The other guy was right a machine like that around here in NJ would be asked between 4 and 6 hundred. Which is too much but that's what they ask.


----------

